# Car hire



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I was going to hire a car from interrent.com but as some of you eagle eyed experts spotted the surcharges etc....... So can anyone suggest some alternatives please?

I don't need anything particularly big or flash.........


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Just do a Google search 

coimbra car hire - Pesquisa do Google

There's too many to post but all the major hirers are there plus brokers, none on stations doorstep but neither are any far away.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Car hire Coimbra Rail Station from Car Hire 3000

Will give you the cheapest of all the car hire companies.

Have you considered hiring from Lisbon and returning to Coimbra? 
You are straight onto the A1 from the airport

there is very little difference with a one way rental and would also save on taxi fares especially with suitcases to be lugged around as well!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm still researching but so far, it seems that a car hire from the airport is more per day..... I also thought the train to Coimbra was a lot faster that driving but am I wrong in that assumption? 

I don't know what I'd have done without this forum and the kindness of the people on it! :clap2:


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

OK, research about completed and I'm working on 25 days of hire.

Carhire 300 want E579 with pick up at Lisbon & drop off at Coimbra or E624 Coimbra to Coimbra.

Argus want E374 and that price remains the same whether I go from Lisbon or Coimbra or one of each.

Can someone tell me the approximate drive time between Lisbon & Coimbra please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Driving v train similar especially when you add on taxis wait times etc car about 2 hrs. Costs cars (€32) probably less no taxis 
Really depends on how you feel about driving and where you want to return car and extra cost. If its a late flight into Lisbon not really a problem motel on motorway at Leira about 1 hour from Lisbon.
The other benefit with driving, you could turn off towards Santarem, then drive up to rental via Tomar, Ansioa and take in and get a feel for area your house hunting.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> OK, research about completed and I'm working on 25 days of hire.
> 
> Carhire 300 want E579 with pick up at Lisbon & drop off at Coimbra or E624 Coimbra to Coimbra.
> 
> ...



2 hours (198kms) with about 14 euros in tolls.

With the Holiday Inn right on the A1 you are quickly on the motorway with only 4 kms into the centre of Coimbra on ordinary roads.

I do the run regularly from Santarem to Coimbra. the road from Leiria to Coimbra is dreadful if you go the back roads. Full of slow moving lorries etc!!

ViaMichelin: Mapas, planejador da rota, descobridor de rota, mapas Portugalia, mapas europeus, reserva de hotel, guias do viagem and put in the exact address you want to end up at


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The old non motorway N1 busy, but tun offat Junc 7 then IC3/N110 is generally quite and passes turn off at Espinal for Campelo without the need to go as far as Coimbra.
Your starting point really only needs to be Coimbra if that is your train destination.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We're actually going to Campelo which is close(ish) to Coimbra


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

But not as far as Coimbra,* if[/B you drive from Lisbon] so you'd have to back track quite a way.
As an indication Lousa is 30 mins from Coimbra, Campelo is another 20+ minutes*


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

So should I make Lisbon to Campelo in about an hour and a half?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

It is 2hrs 40 mins from Lisbon airport to Campelo. About 1hr 15mins (125kms) on motorway and the rest 80/5 kms will take about a little over an hour (if you are keeping to the speeed limits that is! There is a long stretch (about 30kms) of the N110 limited to 50k/p/h


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As siobhanwf says about 3 hrs, my personal preference would be the N110, if you'd prefer more motorway type roads, then turn off at Pombal then IC8 to Fig de Vinhos then N236 to C. de Pera then Campelo.
Or sightseeing take Fatima turn off, visit Fatima or the caves, Tomar for Knights Templar then N110.
If you just want to get there to get settled, then A1, A23, IC3, N110 (stop at Tomar to do any food shopping) this was my quickest route if I needed Lisbon Airport, even with the linked speed controlled traffic lights


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks folks..... This is going to be a real learning curve for me and I'm sure will give me lots of laughs........ For example, speed linked traffic lights are going to be a real wake up for me...... Here, at night, we slow for a red light and then jump jump them in case of hijackers!


----------

